# Solved: Can't find back slash on an american keyboard



## hoopy_1888

Hi,

this is starting to drive me crazy      

I bought a new keyboard from ebay. The keys on it are set out in American format. So, there is no back slash next to the z like on UK keyboards. My language settings are all set to UK. Can anyone tell me what keys to use to get a back slash ??!?!?


Thanks


----------



## putasolution

\ and | is where # and ~ are on the UK kb, ie to the left of the enter key


----------



## hoopy_1888

I've got a Microsoft Intellipoint keyboard. I've attached a picture to let you see it. All I have under my enter key is the shift key

hoopy


----------



## Super-D-38

Its right there... right above "enter" its the \ | key....


----------



## hoopy_1888

But my keyboard settings in the control panel are set to UK. So when I press that button it gives me #~... Would I need to set it to US before I would have a backslash on this keyboard  ??(I hadn't even thought of that and its soooo simple, like me    )

hoopy


----------



## Super-D-38

Uh, I don't know but that sound logical.. If you use a US key board set it to US..

How else will the comp know its a US board.


----------



## hoopy_1888

I feel like such an idiot. 
I'm sorry for wasting your time but thank you so much for your help. :up: 

hoopy


----------



## Super-D-38

No prob, now you know and can help some oone else..


----------

